# Direct Hoses Nilfisk replacement.



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

Has anyone got one of these and if so is it any good??

http://www.directhoses.net/collecti...uick-fit-trigger-quick-fit-machine-connection

Also what are Direct Hoses like to deal with?

Got a brand new C-130 arriving tomorrow to replace the faulty refurbished E-130 I got last week from the Nilfisk Outlet store and the quick link to the machine appeals to my lazyitis.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

good hose, doesnt kink a few threads on here about them,think mine was from there came quick enough


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

I`ve had mine for about 3 years now i think and still good as new, no kinks and made to your required length.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine arrived yesterday. Feels so much better than the standard Nilfisk one, you can tell it's not gonna keep kinking. Just need to wait til the weekend to test it properly!

Didn't have to deal with Direct Hoses apart from the ordering stage but that was all painless enough. Did take 4 days to arrive which I thought was a little bit long for the £6.99 p&p but there u go!


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

I've got a Direct Hoses extension hose and it's much better than the hard original hose, so much so that yesterday I just ordered the 8mtr version of the hose in your link.


----------



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

Ordering a 15m one today. 

Thanks for the input peeps.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I have had a 10 metre on for a couple of years, used very regularly and no problems at all.


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

got a 10m from there, wish I had done it years ago, so much better than the original


----------



## malcky (Feb 20, 2016)

I got a 15m one from them via eBay as worked out a bit cheaper (postage) and it arrived quickly and connected to my washer without any issues.

I just need to get a way to have it reeled up while still connected to the washer.....as I don't want to have to connect/disconnect it all the time. I got the one with was screwed onto the pressure washer......never knew about the custom screw on quick release adapter that is on the link posted above.


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

A quality bit of kit, had mine about 2yrs now and it has been faultless.

Also, I would recommend getting the quick release adapter as well, the one I have is very well made and makes it so much easier to remove the hose when you are done.


----------



## Pjotter (Jan 3, 2016)

I am happy with my 10m hose and quick connect. Far superior over the original hose.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I must of been really unlucky because the hose I got from Direct Hose last week was garbage and the customer service I encountered trying to sort it out was somewhat unenthusiastic to say the least.

I ordered via eBay with next day delivery, it was on a Saturday so I was expecting it on the Tuesday, really needed it for the Wednesday. Got an email on the Tuesday saying it had been despatched, so it wasn't coming on Tuesday then but could still make it in time to use on my wednesday job. Sent them a message asking when it was coming and the reply simply said there had been a delay because they were busy, which did not impress at all. Didn't turn up Wednesday, that impressed me even less. Although it was advertised as 'free' next day delivery we all know that its not really free, the cost is just added on to the product price, which is fair enough, but it shouldn't be sold as a next day service if they can't send it the same day and if they use a 48 hour carrier. 

Came Thursday and looked exactly like my standard hose, went to fit it and tried it in the lance, very tight, had to push hard to get it to 'click' into place, the connection was so tight the hose wouldn't rotate in the lance like it should. Went to fit the other end to my machine, part of the fitting looked as if it had been filed down by hand to fit, but I wrapped a fresh bit of ptfe tape on the thread and put it on. Connected water to machine and straight away it was leakng badly, not just a trickle but running out. Took it off and refitted to make sure it wasn't threaded, same thing. Refitted original to double check and it was fine so it wasn't the machine thread that was the problem.

The hose itself was just a little heavier than oem, didn't seem like rubber hose at all and was every bit as twisty as oem, so it had to go back. Started the return process on eBay on the Thursday. On the Saturday I was looking at the Direct Hose website and I figured out that they actually do two types of rubber hose and that what I had ordered by mistake was the cheaper thermal rubber one. So I messaged them again saying can I get an exchange, I ordered the wrong product because the difference wasn't made clear but the hose I got was faulty anyway, so it had to go back.

Wasn't expecting a reply until the Monday but got an email on Sunday night saying that becuase I had started the return process on eBay they had to refund it and if I wanted a different hose I should order it via the website, but that I had to bear in mind that they were closing down for two weeks, so basically they said sort it out yourself cus I'm off on me hols!

To be honest I really wanted a decent hose and I really wanted their quick release system to connect/disconnect from the machine to save wear on the thread, but if this was the service I could expect then I didn't want to risk waiting another two+ weeks for a product that might again be another bodge job. It's such a shame because everything else I have ever read about them has been very positive, and despite everyone else saying to use Qwashers, I ordered from Direct Hose with confidence. 

Anyway I ordered from Qwashers on Monday explaining I needed the hose quickish and got a perfect hose on Tuesday morning along with a personal reply to my message. So I ended up happy with my Qwashers hose, but bitterly disappointed with Direct Hose because I'll never be able to use them again.


----------



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

My hose has been delivered today. 

Hopefully I don't encounter the same problems you have had. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

Spoke too soon.....

Unpacked hose only to find the quick connector for the machine hasn't been put in with the hose. 

So I've got 15m of hose and no way to attach it to the pressure washer. 

Sent an email asking for the missing part to be sent out. 

But if they're closed for a fortnight I shan't be expecting a reply any time soon.

Edit: also the fitting isn't the same as the original Nilfisk one. 

It's at least 3mm too long and therefore useless to me as it won't attach to the lance. 

Back it goes and I'll be on qwashers website shortly.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

This sounds a little familiar. 

I ordered a foam Lance from them which was a nightmare to attach and remove from my Karcher lance. I messaged them and they responded saying that they would send out a replacement Karcher fitting free of charge. Very decent I thought.

It never arrived and they never responded to any further correspondence. 

I was disappointed as I was hoping to support a small company. 

Hope you get sorted chum.

Cooks


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I feel like I've cursed you now, I'm so sorry! Really hope you get it sorted quickly. I got my return label sent through at the very last minute before the cut off point where it transfers to eBay to deal with so I'll be sending my hose back to them tomorrow. Have no idea when I'll see my refund.

I've found that Qwashers do a quick release system of their own, looks suitably chunky but has the quick release device on the hose side rather than on the machine side which the Direct Hose version has. This might potentially make the mechanism vulnerable to damage if it is dragged along the floor say if you are winding the hose up for example. The Qwashers version is available as a stand alone 2 piece assembly, ready to screw on to your existing hose, but as far as I can see you can only get the DH version already integrated into a hose, which kind of seals the deal, not that there was any question about which company I would choose to deal with anyway!


----------



## helicopter pat (Jul 5, 2014)

My Karcher hose arrived yesterday. Almost the same problems as Mcpx. End fittings look like they have been done with a file, no way will it fit the outlet, the heat shrink was so far over the fittings there was no way it had been trial fitted and I had to cut the excess off to try and fit it. Sent a message through EBay this afternoon, I was very calm in my message to give them a chance to put it right. Just after I sent the message I saw how this Thread was going i think I will just send it back for a refund on the grounds that it is not fit for purpose, time to see how I get on with Paypal for my money back. Just checked their website and no mention of them being closed for two weeks.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Direct copy and paste from my eBay messages dated 13 Mar 16 20:51 in response to my query about exchanging my hose for the alternative type



> New message from: directhose
> Hi ,
> 
> As a return has been started , we have to issue a refund once returned , so would be best to re order the hose set up you need .
> ...


Whether that means they are fully closed or the online store is closed or what I don't know, but as a response to a customer query about a faulty product I think its fair to say it leaves a lot to be desired..

It really seems like Direct Hose have suddenly gone off the rails both in terms of product quality and customer service, as I said before I read plenty of positive comments about them, many of them right here on DW. Wasn't there someone involved in the company who was a member here? Steve from Wath I think?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I had a similar problem with a Direct Hoses replacement hose for my Karcher. Decent quality hose, but the connectors both ends were so roughly finished they were incredibly difficult to connect and disconnect. Got no response from Direct Hoses, so in the end I had to spend some time dressing both connectors with a Dremel, to make them connect and disconnect easily.


----------



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

Mcpx said:


> I feel like I've cursed you now, I'm so sorry! Really hope you get it sorted quickly. I got my return label sent through at the very last minute before the cut off point where it transfers to eBay to deal with so I'll be sending my hose back to them tomorrow. Have no idea when I'll see my refund.
> 
> I've found that Qwashers do a quick release system of their own, looks suitably chunky but has the quick release device on the hose side rather than on the machine side which the Direct Hose version has. This might potentially make the mechanism vulnerable to damage if it is dragged along the floor say if you are winding the hose up for example. The Qwashers version is available as a stand alone 2 piece assembly, ready to screw on to your existing hose, but as far as I can see you can only get the DH version already integrated into a hose, which kind of seals the deal, not that there was any question about which company I would choose to deal with anyway!


Just been looking at the Qwashers video of their quick release setup.

Going to give them a ring tomorrow to make sure I get the right connections needed for my Nilfisk attached to 15m of hose.

Looks like I'll be waiting till April for a reply off DH unfortunately.

Their version of the Nilfisk attachment is nothing like the original one, whereas the Qwashers one is the correct one.

I'll try and post a pic of the DH version for those who haven't seen one.

Original Nilfisk fitting on the left.










Second pic highlights the difference of the two.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Highly recommend qwashers. Bought a 10m one for my Nilfisk over a year ago and it's fantastic.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Not having much joy with Direct hoses myself my son asked me to order him a Nilfisk 15m extension i did last Friday 15th. Still waiting on delivery i have emailed them a couple of times today and now its after 5pm i have opened a Ebay dispute.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

BillyT said:


> Not having much joy with Direct hoses myself my son asked me to order him a Nilfisk 15m extension i did last Friday 15th. Still waiting on delivery i have emailed them a couple of times today and now its after 5pm i have opened a Ebay dispute.


from what ive read forget about them and use qserverices/qwashers  very good quality hoses and ive just bought one from them


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> from what ive read forget about them and use qserverices/qwashers  very good quality hoses and ive just bought one from them


Wish i had read Detailing World first before ordering.


----------



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

I got my issues sorted with direct hoses once Mark got back from holiday. 

Turns out they'd sent me a Karcher extension hose instead of the Nilfisk one I'd ordered. 

A couple of emails and Mark arranged for the incorrect hose to be collected when the replacement was delivered. 

Hose & machine quick release work perfectly.


----------



## helicopter pat (Jul 5, 2014)

After my 2nd & 3rd messages to Directhoses through Ebay being ignored I have rejected the hose and returned it and got my money back. In the meantime I have got a Qwashers hose, a bit more money but it fits fine. I think Directhoses need to sort out their quality control & customer service.


----------



## helicopter pat (Jul 5, 2014)

I finally got to use my Qwashers hose at the weekend, what an improvement on the standard Karcher hose, no kinking and lies nice and flat on the ground. just need to buy an empty hose reel now to store it.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

^ Is your QWashers hose soft/pliable rubber?


----------



## helicopter pat (Jul 5, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> ^ Is your QWashers hose soft/pliable rubber?


It is rubber and I don't think it could be any more pliable considering the pressure rating, it will coil up fairly small. One end has a substantial piece of sieving on it to reinforce the end where it fits on the PW.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Cheers will pick up a Nikfisk one as your story sounds familiar to mine


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Cheers will pick up a Nikfisk one as your story sounds familiar to mine


qwashers-qservices hoses are awesome and you will be impressed mate  good luck


----------



## Ciamician (Nov 27, 2016)

Was looking into a replacement for my stock Nilfisk hose, I have a Nilfisk C125.7-6.

Found a couple of topics here on DW, mainly suggesting Qwashers and Direct Hoses. Seems like a couple of people had some bad experiences (couple of good ones as well) with the latter company but decided to risk it anyway. *HUGE mistake*.... Short summary of my order:


*29/09:* placed my order 
*03/10*: confirmation that my order has been shipped
*09/10:* still hadn't received anything so I emailed them asking for a tracking URL, received one that same day (odd that I didn't received one earlier)
*11/10:* emailed DH as the tracking URL didn't show any movement at all
*13/10:* no response so I sent a reminder mentioning that a full week had gone by without seeing any movement at all
*24/10:* still no reponse, sent another reminder that I'd be filing a PayPal dispute
*25/10:* oddly enough a got a reply the next day, saying that they'll look into it... haven't heard back since

Since we're the 1st of November now -and another FULL week has gone by without receiving any sort of reply- I'll be filing a PayPal complaint. Horrible customer service and pretty disgusting way to deal with your customers.


----------



## gds (May 9, 2012)

I have a DH snow foam lance which has been brilliant, so I decided to try their Nilfisk hose. Unfortunately the connector just would not work. They did accept it back, and said that it worked on their machine and was definitely the correct fitment.

No issues with the service per se, although I would still say that the fitment was wrong as it was visibly different to the Nilfisk OEM and Qwashers one.

I ordered one from Qwashers that worked perfectly.


----------

